# What is the fastest connection available in Dublin?



## larry1 (29 Mar 2008)

A sister of mine has a 25mb line on a free trial in her apartment complex with Eircom for the next 12 months.. lucky sod! Its only in her complex as part of an Eircom trial. What is the fastest out there available to the rest of us?


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Mar 2008)

Its down to pure luckwhat you can get. Its what you can get it your line (phone/cable) tests ok, or if you have line of sight to a Wireless service mast. 

Theoretically (ignoring leased lines and business connections etc) I think 6~8mb is the fastest. During the summer faster services are coming on stream. 12MB with UPC for example.


----------



## stir crazy (29 Mar 2008)

However, even if you have a fast connection at home , you are still limited by the speed of the website response  at the other end.


----------



## boskonay (29 Mar 2008)

You can get 1Gbps links with fiber connections, but normal home services are now up at 12Mbps with 15Mbps and 20-25Mbps services on trial (excluding people like Magnet who have an excellent fiber to the home service in limited locations)


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Mar 2008)

boskonay said:


> You can get 1Gbps links with fiber connections, but normal home services are now up at 12Mbps with 15Mbps and 20-25Mbps services on trial (excluding people like Magnet who have an excellent fiber to the home service in limited locations)



Define "normal home connections"


----------

